# Our cancer survivor, Reilly, turned 12 yesterday!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

That's so great to hear that we have another survivor on here. It seems these days that there are so many more who succumb to the disease than there are surviving it. I wish you and Reilly MANY MANY more happy cancer-free years to come!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reilly*

REILLY

HAPP, HAPPY, BIRTHDAY, Sweet Reilly!!

You are a MIRACLE BOY!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--heart::--heart:HAPPY 12TH BIRTHDAY SWEET REILLY!!!!! :--heart::--heart:U absolutely deserve some ice cream......hats off to you buddy.....arty:arty:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dear Reilly!!!! What a miracle boy you are!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 12th birthday Reilly....wishing you many more to come!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Reilly-he looks great.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy birthday Reilly I hope you have many many more!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sweet Reilly!!! You are an inspiration and I wish you many, many more happy birthdays. He looks wonderful!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Reilly!! Hope your mom spoils you today. We are so glad to hear you are doing so well. 

Wishing you many more birthdays!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute, cute!:smooch:
Adorable too.
Happy Birthday Reilly.arty::banana::dblthumb2:jamming:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

How great of a pick-me-up is this thread?! Not only the words - but the adorable picture (I love Goldens in party hats!!)

It is wonderful how well he is doing. To continue to defy the odds is such a miracle ...
Happy 12th birthday to you Reilly and I wish you many more!!! I definitely think the icecream was a huge hit!!

Kim


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless your heart Reilly and Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Reilly appreciates all the birthday wishes! He really is a special guy! In case anyone is wondering - the line of white fur on his nose is where he had the radiation for his cancer. They told us the hair would grow back in white and it did! Looks kinda funny, but it just makes him more special to us.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He looks terrific for an old man!! Happy Birthday big guy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That's wonderful news. I hope he has many more birthdays to celebrate. It's nice to see good news here. Too many of our Goldens don't beat the dreaded cancer.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wishing Reilly and your family many more birthdays together!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome Reilly. You dont look a day over 6 years old. I always love to read of survivors, you are an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay!! I love these threads!

Happy Birthday, Reilly! Hope there are many more!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 12th Reilly! What a special miracle boy you are! I hope you enjoyed your special day and I think you should suggest to your mommy that she celebrate each month with you this year! That way you will have 11 more celebrations until your big 13th birthday!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a wonderful story. Happy Birthday, Handsome! So nice to hear happy news! :smooch:


----------

